# Woohoo!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I got one today! It was only about 15 lbs, but still... I got my first carp by spear! It was kind of a tag-team take down. My friend shot it first but hit it in the head and the arrow bounced back out. It just swam around in a circle and he left his line alone so it wouldn't get spooked. I held the end of my rope and WHACK, the spear nailed him dead center and pinned him to the bottom. Unfortunately he broke the barb off the middle point on the spear, but the other 6 points are still good. I also missed one that was 10 feet in front of me, he was about 3 feet long, too. I though he was farther out because I was wading and had a terrible angle and thew high but he'll still be there for me tomorow!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job! :beer:


----------

